# الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة Prosthesis And Orthosis



## اشرف رهام (12 فبراير 2008)

*يطلق أيضا على الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة اسم الأجهزة التعويضية وأجهزة تقويم الجسم.*
*تعتبر الأطراف الاصطناعية العنصر الأساسي والاهم في عملية التأهيل لبعض حالات الإعاقة الحركية مثل حالات البتر وبعبارة أخرى لا تتم عملية التأهيل إلا بوجودها.*
*وقد طرأ تقدم كبير على صناعة الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة في السنوات الأخيرة لدرجة أصبح بالإمكان إخفاء الإعاقة بشكل مثالي وأصبح المعاق قادر على أداء وظائفه الحياتية اليومية بكل سهولة وباستقلالية تامة.*
*ويعتبر مجال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة واسع جداً بحيث يكاد يكون له دور في معظم الإعاقات الحركية الخلقية والمكتسبة.*
*ويمكن تقسيم الأطراف الاصطناعية إلى:*
*1_ أطراف تجميليه *
*2_أطراف وظيفية.*
*فالهدف من الأطراف التجميلية هو المظهر الخارجي ويجب إن تكون بنفس مواصفات الطرف المبتور من حيث الحجم والشكل واللون.*
*أما الأطراف الوظيفية فالهدف منها هو أداء الوظائف الحركية المطلوبة بحيث يستعملها المعاق بدل الطرف المبتور ولا يتم التركيز بها على الناحية التجميلية.*
*أما الأجهزة المساعدة والجبائر الطبية فالهدف الرئيسي منها هو التقويم والدعامة ويعتمد استخدامها على درجة الإعاقة فبعضها يستخدم لفترة قصيرة قد تمتد لأشهر بينما البعض الأخر يستخدم مدى الحياة مثل حالات الشلل مع مراعاة التجديد والصيانة. *
*ويبدأ استخدام الجبائر الطبية والأجهزة المساعدة منذ الأشهر الأولى لحياة الطفل.*
*من الضروري معرفة ان الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بعناصر عملية التأهيل الأخرى:*
*- **العلاج الطبيعي.*
*- **العلاج الوظيفي.*
*- **الإرشاد والدعم النفسي.*
*فالعلاج الطبيعي يقوم بأعداد المريض لاستقبال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة الطبية المساعدة من خلال تخفيف الالم وتقوية العضلات وتحسين التوازن عن طريق التمرينات العلاجية والعلاج اليدوي والكهربائي بالإضافة إلى العلاج المائي .*
*أما العلاج الوظيفي فدوره لا يقل أهمية عن العلاج الطبيعي في عملية أعداد المريض لاستقبال الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة بالإضافة إلى تدريب المريض على استخدامها بالشكل الصحيح ، حيث ان الاستخدام الخاطئ يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية ومضاعفات جانبية أخرى .*
*يقوم الإرشاد الدعم النفسي في مساعدة المريض على تقبل الأطراف الاصطناعية والأجهزة المساعدة وتوضيح أهمية التعاون مع اخصائيي التأهيل للوصول إلى أعلى درجات الاستقلالية والعلاج ويعمل المرشد النفسي كحلقة وصل بين المريض واخصائيي التأهيل .*


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 فبراير 2008)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ...بس ياريت تعطينا المزيد من التفاصيل العلمية والهندسية وماهي التقنيات المستخدمة


----------



## omnia fathi (27 مايو 2011)

*السودان*

:31:السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير علي المعلومات المهمه التي تقدم
بس لو ممكن من الاخوه معلومات اكتر للاطراف الصناعيه
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا للجميع


----------

